# Rematch



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I just can't seem to get enough of the Central Utah region lately with the pretty lakes and gorgeous scenery. Last week, I tried to get to a couple of places but either found locked gates or hiked to the wrong lake. :lol:

This week I wanted a "rematch", so to speak, so that I could get into the places that I was curious about.

I pulled up to the same locked gate this week and decided that I would hike in anyway. Armed with a flyrod and a light spinning combo, I set off.

Now my memory of the satellite view from Google Earth could only get me so far and I made the mistake of turning off the main road for what I thought was the trail to my lake.

It wasn't, but it proved to be a valuable mistake as I stumbled upon a crystal clear, shallow spring pond.



















It didn't look very fishy since it was so shallow, but upon closer inspection, it was teeming with brookies. They were small, but vibrantly colored and they made my mistake worthwhile. Here are a few:





































I stayed and had my way with the feisty little brookies for awhile, but eventually headed back to the main road to complete my hike.

Making it to my lake, I was greeted with a pleasant view:










I could see plenty of holdovers swimming the shallows and learned what they wanted after getting the cold shoulder with my Blue Fox.



















They didn't want anything but that olive leech. I caught quite a few before losing it on a bad back cast. I switched to a BH olive bugger and had some success, but not like the leech gave me.

I had fun there, but there were more places to visit and it was time to get going. I'd already developed a bad sunburn on my forearms and needed to get those covered up.

On the hike back, I stopped for a quick shot of a bumblebee, busy at work:










I made it back to my car and ate some lunch and then stopped at a nearby lake for a few casts:



















Fun stuff. I caught a few fish there and took off for another destination. I needed to get to the lake I meant to hike to last week.

After making my way to the trailhead, I set off to find the lake that I missed last time. It was good to finally make it.










I was hoping for bigger fish since this lake gets substantially less fishing pressure than the other lakes in the area, but I found about the same average size as most of the others. No biggie, it was still a nice excuse to stretch the legs.










A CO startled me about 15 minutes after my arrival. He stated that he loves it when he sees vehicles parked at the trail head since it gives him a reason to take the pretty hike. I was surprised that he wasn't nervous about my sidearm, but he was a good guy and we sat and chat about all things fishing for a little while before he left me to get back to it.

I kept the tiger that I worm hooked and hiked back to my car after losing a few more flies to a greedy pine tree.

I thought I'd fish the lake that I parked at to see if I could get something a little bigger for the table and ended up catching and releasing a lot of dinks, but made out with a 14 inch albino.










Sorry, forgot to take a pic of the albino.

Kind of sad that 14 inches was the fish of the day, but I'll take that in exchange for all the scenery and clean mountain air to breathe.



















I knew I'd be in trouble for staying out so late. I didn't get home until about 11:00.

It was another splendid fishing trip full of catching, hiking, and Nature's splendor. The fishing was noticeably slower than last week, but I still had plenty of success and got to the spots I missed last time. I hope everyone else had good trips too.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

You are my hero. Those trips are epic. I tried to pull an LOAH day Saturday and ended up with a dog with a broken leg. Now I can't go anywhere cause my lil buddy needs some help getting around and stuff. Congrats on yet another day that makes 1662 members and countless lurking guest jealous.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

You are a fishing machine! Nice work as always.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, I am always impressed with your fishing trips. I don't know about anyone else out there, but I almost live for LOAH's posts on Mondays and this dates back to that one old forum that some of us used to belong to. Thanks for sharing your experiences and especially for always posting the pics!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice re-match LOAH !! I've been waiting for your 'secondary' report....and it's a good one !!!  

Ha ha......got in trouble when you got home !! I used to get into that kind of trouble too ! It took me a lot of years to get over those problems...I'd like to say I was able to finally straighten her out.......ya...right !! :mrgreen: 

Maybe you and I can get out and go fishing again someday, when your out of the dog house....in August or so... :lol: :lol: 

Good report LOAH !! Thanks...


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey one question for you? Do you have some of company car or have you found an unclaimed gas line. You have put on some serious miles every week!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got back there again. I love that place and I was glad to see a report from you. My weekend was spent at a family reunion and I ran into a blown out river and a community pond like fishing place. My wife and I fished for 2 hours over a 4 day trip (yeah I was thrilled!) and caught 4 dinks. Good to hear you got to go fishing, sounds like you and fatbass have some trolling to do this weekend. Bring your BUG ARMOR!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Hey one question for you? Do you have some of company car or have you found an unclaimed gas line. You have put on some serious miles every week!


 :lol:

That would be nice, but nope. It's all out of my pocket.

It may be hard to believe, but my 230 mile journey only cost me around $20 in gas. My gas gage might be lying to me when it says 1/2 tank, but filling it up costs around $40 and I'm showing just over half full.

I could use a little more clearance, though.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

The best scenery and the most beautiful fish in the state, two weekends in a row!!! You are The Man. Your batteries must be SERIOUSLY recharged now! 
You inspired me to pick up one of those Blue Foxes last week. Nothin doin on this side of the mtn. though. They were hungry for the worm and mallow though! 
Good report again.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I was gonna make another sarcastic remark, but I'm afraid of your sister.  

Beautiful scenery, beautiful fish, and major success with the fly rod to boot. Well done my friend.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a blast! I love reading your posts!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Good Job, not only on the fishing, but also your comments on the nature of the area you fish in.
Thanks.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Great looking trip....just love the color on little brook trout....there are few fish prettier. Those other mutants are kind of interesting looking also.

Brian


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those mutants are tasty too. 8)

Even the big ones, but I agree; they're mutants. Glorious freaks of *nature* (or in this case, probably not). :lol:

*phish*-

Sorry about your dog, man. I hope it heals well.


----------



## Debbikens (Jun 17, 2008)

Dear Rapalahunter,
Truly sorry for barking...gotta take care of the little bro.
Future reference: I am scary. :roll: 
Loah, nice one again. Not surprised though. You can have my Harmons gas credits so you can utilize the $20 even more.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Those Brookies and Tigers have such awesome color. I've never caught anything so vibrant. Nice job. That place looks awesome!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Great post! I especially like the pics of those Brookies. They have fantastic color for this time of year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Great post! I especially like the pics of those Brookies. They have fantastic color for this time of year.


You said it. I'm definitely interested in making a trip in the fall to see how they paint up for the spawn.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice reports. I cant wait till all the snow is off the mountains and i can catch some brookies.


----------

